# Moo Sul Kwan



## dortiz (Mar 15, 2009)

Great representing at Jackson,
I really enjoyed G.M. Hildebrands cane classes.

Great job!


Dave O.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you.  JR West, Matt, sorry cant remember the last name, 3rd dan.  As well as James Williams were all teaching at our Moo Sul Kwan convention on the 21st.  GM J.R. West was a lot of fun.  He certainly likes his chokes.

By the way, thank you for the nice words regarding GM Hildebrand David.  I have seen the pics and poor James, who has been working out in our school for the past few years was the uke.  Poor guy.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 24, 2009)

Great to hear the pics went through. I used the email on the website and was not sure. Trust me that stuff was only what I could capture. James took his beating like a man  ; )

Sounds like you had a great event as well. Its really cool to see more happenings and sharing lately.

Dave O.


----------



## DMcHenry (Mar 24, 2009)

I wasn't able to take GM Hildebrand's class. Hopefully he'll be attending the next seminar in Jackson and I'll be able to next time.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 25, 2009)

Well to be fair your class kicked butt in all ways as well sir. I always look forward to them and they never dissapoint.

V/R

Dave O.


----------



## Sabo (Apr 18, 2009)

Dear Matt M. I seem to be coming in on the tail end of this conversation. can you direct me to the pictures in mention on this thread? Did I miss something at convention?

BTW: GM J.R. West was the bomb! We were working a choke involving nerve manipulation on the back of the neck and I couldn't find the point. I waiting until I had his attention and said "excuse me sir, I know I am going to regret asking this but could you show me were that nerve point is?" GM West said "well, sure!!!" Mental note to self...."Dummy!" Nope, won't be forgetting where that one is for quite some time. I really enjoyed the time with him and another BTW: He's a vet and I am glad I had the chance to thank him for his services in Nam.

GM Hildebrand was a delight as well. I always love to train with him even if it is only once a year.

Could I put a word in for GGM Shinn? WOW! My first convention working with him as a Dan. We worked side sweeps at one point. It was (pardon the lack of typing) a drill "one, two, three [sweeping foot on three] I was working with Master Evans and GGM Shinn stepped in to assist him with me as his partner. I NEVER heard three!....twice! LOL  It was more like "thr" *BOOM*!  Thank heavens for the gymnastics floor.

Take care all.


----------

